# Running firefox inside Sandbox??

## bastibasti

Hi all,

as gentoo comes with a sandox preinstalled, I wonder whether there's any chance to make it run firefox and how big of an security increase it would give?

----------

## phajdan.jr

Do you mean sys-apps/sandbox? It's not really a security feature, rather a sanity tool to make the package builds more controller.

However, www-client/chromium does have a sandbox that reduces security impact of renderer vulnerabilities.

----------

